
Ask HN: What are your best weight loss strategies? - quantumwoke
I have recently decided to cut down a few kilos and was wondering if a HNer had something data driven that worked for them. I have tried keto and other diets but nothing seems to stick (despite my wife&#x27;s best efforts!). Am I just doomed to having a &#x27;dad bod&#x27;?
======
Greenisus
Keto can be very effective if done right. The best resource on the web for it
that I know of is [https://www.dietdoctor.com](https://www.dietdoctor.com).
I'd recommend looking at that to see if perhaps you were doing something wrong
with keto first. Good luck!

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I've lost and kept off about half my bodyweight (after struggling through a
rebound period for a time), and there isn't really a trick to it, you just
have to eat less. You're going to feel hungry, and that's going to make it
hard to fight the voice in your head that wants you to eat, so you're going to
need something motivating enough to make the suffering worthwhile.

Alternatively, ephedrine is a pretty good appetite suppressant.

~~~
is_true
And drink a lot of water to not feel totally empty

------
austincheney
Ketosis diet. I lost 25 pounds last year from eating meat and vegetables and
not working out.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
> I have tried keto and other diets but nothing seems to stick

~~~
austincheney
It took me 3 months and I cheated on the diet each Saturday. You won't notice
any difference until 5 weeks in.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Don't tell me,tell the OP who's questions none of you keto evangelists
bothered to read.

